# wanting a new friend



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

I want a lab... Anybody got 1 up for adoption or sell?


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

My buddy has a black lab pup that his dad will not allow him to have anymore. He's not looking for money, but for it to go to a good home. Call me if your interested...

8015207577


CHAD


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Forgot to mention, she's about 3-4 months old


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If you're open to buying a pup, I know of a litter of yellows that will be arriving soon. Mom and dad are both awesome hunters.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i have a pup and an older dog for sale


----------

